# Health



## jc25 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi there I moved to SA in Aug and had back packer insurance up to now but cant reapply as i have been out of the UK for over 6 months- the health insurance and medical seems sooo expensive- any advice on the best and cheapest options please- really dont know what to do but its a worry not having medical aid, thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

jc25 said:


> Hi there I moved to SA in Aug and had back packer insurance up to now but cant reapply as i have been out of the UK for over 6 months- the health insurance and medical seems sooo expensive- any advice on the best and cheapest options please- really dont know what to do but its a worry not having medical aid, thanks :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

Look at Discovery. And Compare Medical Aid Quotes. Get Health Insurance Cover | Hippo

Also I know a lot of people that have a 'Hospital only' plan. So they pay for their doctor visits and medication out of pocket but would be covered if they were admitted to the hospital. 

There are lots of plans. It just really depends on your budget and what you need out of your medical aid.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree -you can get away with a hospital only plan especially if you aren't going to live in SA permanently. Regular doctor visits will run you about R300 to R1500 ( for a specialist on the high end) , so for most people it's fine to do that out of pocket. 

And I don't know if this helps - but a 1 day stay in the hospital with a 25 minute surgery + spinal anesthesia ran me about $1400 out of pocket. Just to give you an idea of the costs you might come across. It was a private hospital and the actual hospital stay ran about R3000 a day for a shared room.

Alternatively - you can look for international insurance but you may have to pay your bills up front and claim back.


----------

